# Rules of engagement - @johan



## Andre (20/1/15)

Just a word of caution to fellow members when communicating, directly or indirectly with @johan:

Never ever call him "Oom". That gets his ire up big time. Only allowed for young girls.
Do not even consider calling him "Sir". That is reserved for so called aristocracy of British decent.
Post a picture of a parcel/package at your own peril. It gives him nappy rash and makes him beyond irritable.
His name does not start with a capital letter. It is just "johan".
If you call him "old", he will never speak to you again.
The term "hits hard" is not acceptable English, if you value your sanity find acceptable synonyms.
It is not a "chip" like in "DNA30 chip". Try "board" or something similar to avoid his considerable wrath.
Did I miss anything?

Other than that he is a feckin awesome person.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Funny 17 | Useful 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (20/1/15)

Now that the rules have been laid down, I swear to abide by them

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## PeterHarris (20/1/15)

and NEVER do this...

Hey* Sir Oom Johan*
i just received this vape mail.
it the new box mod with an awsome *CHIP*, and its sure to *HIT HARD*!
im sure you *old *people will alos know how to work this... 
















LOVE YOU @johan

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 11


----------



## johan (20/1/15)

PeterHarris said:


> and NEVER do this...
> 
> Hey* Sir Oom Johan*
> i just received this vape mail.
> ...



​

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## PeterHarris (20/1/15)

johan said:


> View attachment 19685​


hey i see only 6 more days for a year of vaping..... looking forward to your milestone

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## johan (20/1/15)

PeterHarris said:


> and NEVER do this...
> 
> Hey* Sir Oom Johan*
> i just received this vape mail.
> ...



Love you 2 Peter you little ....... F#@ wit!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## rvdwesth (20/1/15)

Andre said:


> Just a word of caution to fellow members when communicating, directly or indirectly with @johan:
> 
> Never ever call him "Oom". That gets his ire up big time. Only allowed for young girls.
> Do not even consider calling him "Sir". That is reserved for so called aristocracy of British decent.
> ...


You girls can call him Oom --> Solank hulle nie se NEE OOM nie

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Ashley A (20/1/15)

Um, so I rather chill and eat my potato "boards" (can't say the other word) like a good boy here

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Marzuq (20/1/15)

I'm not sure whether to find this funny or useful. But solid advice. Break these rules at your own risk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (20/1/15)

Ugh, this is too much for my old brain to remember, I think my memory chip is fried. Can we just call him bob?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/1/15)

@PeterHarris needs a rebel badge!

Here you go Harris you little rebel you!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Paulie (20/1/15)

Bwahahahahaha I have done all the above 

Great thread lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (21/1/15)

Since when do I need to obay rules to talk to my Oom @johan ...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Riaz (21/1/15)

great thread @Andre 

lay them rules down for the guys

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (21/1/15)

Riaz said:


> great thread @Andre
> 
> lay them rules down for the guys



Jip, for the guys not the girls

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (21/1/15)

That's why I call him *Ohm Johan* and will never post a sealed package again

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## johan (21/1/15)

annemarievdh said:


> Since when do I need to obay rules to talk to my Oom @johan ...



You're an exception to this rule, as you never scream: "Nee Oom" but call me nice names .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (21/1/15)

johan said:


> You're an exception to this rule, as you never scream: "Nee Oom" but call me nice names .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

